

Senators pass ECPA reform requiring a warrant for cops to read your e-mail - ryankevans
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/11/senate-committee-takes-an-important-step-towards-protecting-your-inbox/

======
shirederby
Headline is literally true but misleading. Only a Senate committee passed it.

